# Premio "Kota Lele" - Wettfischen und der weite Weg zur Hege"formel"



## Pargo Man (24. November 2009)

Ahoi Zusammen,

seit in Angola vor 20 Jahren der erste Blaue Marlin gefangen wurde, hat sich das Hegeverhalten der Sportfreunde sehr verbessert.

In diesen Tagen fand das Wettfischen des Marine-Bootsclubs CNM statt, zum ersten mal unter "Ausspielung" der Premio "Kota Lele".

Lele, ein prägender Charakter in der Szene, ist im Sommer verstorben. In den ersten Wettkämpfen der 90er Jahre gewann er stets mit Dorados, selbst gegen die ersten vereinzelten Marline und immer mit Leichtigkeit gegen die prächtigen angolanischen Segelfische. 

Dabei brachte Lele seinen 4,70m "Flamingo" dank 100kgs plus an Fisch öfter bald zum Absaufen. In seinem Andenken geht der Pokal an das Team, welches die meisten massigen Dorados (Wertung ab 8kgs und schwerer) zur Waage bringt.

Mittlerweile hat das Wettfischen Tradition. Eine spezielle Angola-Formel wurde entwickelt, damit die kleinen Boote (die im Zweifelsfall keinen Marlin anbord nehmen können) eine Chance gegen die Yachten haben. So zählt ein t&r entlassener Marlin (1.000P/Fisch) oder Segelfisch (450P/Fisch) mehr, als ein recht kapitales Exemplar (250kgs Marlin bzw 50kgs Segelfisch) nach Gewichtsformel. Auch der Beifang hat Mindestgewichte zu haben: 8kgs für Dorado, 10kgs für Thune, Wahoo, Haie (die sowieso niemand anschleppt).

Vom 11. bis 13. Dezember 2009 findet in Luanda der "Sailfish Classic" statt. Der Sieger darf zur nächsten IGFA Weltmeisterschaft nach Cabo San Lucas, Mexico.

Noch eine Angola-Spezialität: Alljährlich nimmt die Flotte der Sportangler ein gezieltes Inventar der Segelfischbestände als "Marker Spezies" vor. Dies Jahr haben sich immerhin 40 Teams angemeldet. Die Formel heutzutage heisst:
- 30 Pfund Leine fest vorgeschrieben
- striktes Hegefischen auf Zielfisch 
- 1.000 Punkte pro entlassenem "Sail"
- Marlin "Beifang" vermeiden; gibt trotzdem 150 Angeberpunkte
- Dorado / Thun etc wird nicht gewertet

... es ist eine Frage der Zeit, wann wir Kreishaken vorgeschrieben bekommen und rostfrei verdammt wird.
Da "Trolling" vorgeschrieben ist, sind Ballyhoo die aussichtsreichsten Köder. Auf Plastik oder Gummi gehen die smarten Sprinter mit der eleganten Fahne fast nie. Ich schau mal, ob's im Dezember was zu berichten gibt.
#g


----------



## Schulle01 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Premio "Kota Lele" - Wettfischen und der weite Weg zur Hege"formel"*

Hört sich alles sehr gut an !
Leider fehlt mir die Zeit!
Aber ich werd es für die nächsten Trip´s vormerken!


----------



## Pargo Man (25. November 2009)

*AW: Premio "Kota Lele" - Wettfischen und der weite Weg zur Hege"formel"*

Ahoi nach Bärlin!#6 Big SCHULLE!

Angola ist natürlich keine "Destination" in dem Sinne. Ausser ein paar "crazy" Namibianern und Südafrikanern finden hier keine "Touristen" zum Wettangeln her...
Das liegt an der unverschämten Preisstruktur in der Hauptstadt. Ein lausiges DoZi mit Frühstück geht ab 200USD pro Nase los...
Angola's Fishing Camps am Rio Kwanza (Tarpon Lodge), Rio Longa und in der Wüste bei Port Namibe sind da schon eher etwas für "den Herren, der schon alles andere befischt hat".
Bei definitivem Interesse PM bitte oder google Suche.


----------



## Pargo Man (25. November 2009)

*AW: Premio "Kota Lele" - Wettfischen und der weite Weg zur Hege"formel"*

Die "Kota Lélé" Trophäe hat übrigens die "Xiripiti" gewonnen, wie schon den Armee Wettkampf.

Fünf Dorados gaben zusammen 59,9 kgs ab, dazu noch zwei Thune von 35,4kgs und 30kgs plus einen Marlin markiert... top Fischerei in der frühen Saison!

Petri Heil.


----------

